
Blockchains Are Poised to End the Password Era - gozzoo
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609583/why-blockchains-are-poised-to-end-the-password-era/
======
al2o3cr
(from the linked article about Illinois & Evernym)

    
    
        Businesses and governments will be able to verify and
        authenticate citizens by requesting encrypted access to
        these verifiable claims.
    

"Requesting access" from whom, exactly? The idea that a person would control
their own identity information is compelling, but I don't see how they work
around "who holds the private key":

* if the person holds it, there will need to be an analog recovery procedure for when the key is inevitably lost. The "digital ID" isn't a _replacement_ for the other documentation in that case, just a way to carry the data in those documents more efficiently.

* if the issuing agency holds it, the above but MOAR.

